# Simulatori di guida



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Per imparare a guidare meglio, mi hanno consigliato, quanto sto a casa, di utilizzare certi giochi che ti imparano a guidare o almeno a prenderci la mano. Leggo su internet di Test Drive Unlimited (è meglio l'1 o il 2?) oltre a tanti giochi scaricabili gratuitamente come Driving Simulator. Voi cosa mi consigliate? Inoltre ho già ordinato su Amazon un volante+pedali della ferrari per PC  . Illuminatemi, grazie.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Che figata anche a me piacerebbe comprarlo per la ps3 e giocare a F1 :-D quanto lo hai pagato se posso chiedere?


----------



## Tic (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ti hanno consigliato giochi arcade LOL
Se vuoi un bel simulatore ti consiglio di prenderti RFactor(moddato all'inverosimile, dalle F1 ai Camion, anche Stoner lo usa)
Assetto Corsa(è in fase di early-access: ogni 2 settimana aggiungono nuove macchine ed eventi)

Dimmi se cerchi qualcosa di più specifico


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ti hanno consigliato giochi arcade LOL
> Se vuoi un bel simulatore ti consiglio di prenderti RFactor(moddato all'inverosimile, dalle F1 ai Camion, anche Stoner lo usa)
> Assetto Corsa(è in fase di early-access: ogni 2 settimana aggiungono nuove macchine ed eventi)
> 
> Dimmi se cerchi qualcosa di più specifico


No chi me lo ha detto, non mi ha detto i titoli dei giochi che in realtà ho visto in rete. Grazie, vorrei un gioco che abbia tutto manuale magari con la sola frizione automatica (i pedali che ho ordinato non la hanno).


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Che figata anche a me piacerebbe comprarlo per la ps3 e giocare a F1 :-D quanto lo hai pagato se posso chiedere?


47 euro, e funziona anche su PS3


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> 47 euro, e funziona anche su PS3



Cavolo io pensavo ste cose costassero tipo 80 euro!


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Cavolo io pensavo ste cose costassero tipo 80 euro!


Beh dipende, sugli 80 quando comprendono anche cambio con manubrio (a me il volante ha cambio con i pulsanti) e frizione o addirittura fino ai 100, 200. Io mai spenderò così tanto per sta roba.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Beh dipende, sugli 80 quando comprendono anche cambio con manubrio (a me il volante ha cambio con i pulsanti) e frizione o addirittura fino ai 100, 200. Io mai spenderò così tanto per sta roba.



Ah ok ok, beh comunque mi piacerebbe un giorno averne uno. Potrò fare le gare con mio papà!


----------



## Tic (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No chi me lo ha detto, non mi ha detto i titoli dei giochi che in realtà ho visto in rete. Grazie, vorrei un gioco che abbia tutto manuale magari con la sola frizione automatica (i pedali che ho ordinato non la hanno).



Rfactor fa per te allora.Io ti consiglio di prenderti il primo, il secondo ha deluso tantissimo.
Gli aiuti alla guida che puoi attivare e disattivare sono:
Guasti meccanici: 
F1 - Sterzata Assistita :
F2 - Bloccaggio Opposto: 
F3 - Frenata Assistita: 
F4 - Controllo Stabilità: 
F5 - Recupero testacoda: 
F6 - Invulnerabilità: 
F7 - Cambio Automatico: 
F8 - Traction Control:
F9 - ABS: 
F10 - Sosta ai box assistita:
F11 - Frizione automatica:


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tic ha scritto:


> Rfactor fa per te allora.Io ti consiglio di prenderti il primo, il secondo ha deluso tantissimo.
> Gli aiuti alla guida che puoi attivare e disattivare sono:
> Guasti meccanici:
> F1 - Sterzata Assistita :
> ...


Ah ok, io ho scaricato assetto corsa ieri, ma se mi consigli rfactor (ieri ho provato il due ma non lo riuscivo ad avviare) allora proverò quello.


----------



## vota DC (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ma vuoi imparare o devi? Se costringono ad imparare ma vuoi continuare a guidare alla tua maniera ancora meglio di gta c'è Carmageddon.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi imparare o devi? Se costringono ad imparare ma vuoi continuare a guidare alla tua maniera ancora meglio di gta c'è Carmageddon.


Devo, ho l'esame di guida tra poche settimane.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Devo, ho l'esame di guida tra poche settimane.



Eh a chi lo dici...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] quando hai l'esame?


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] quando hai l'esame?


Penso il mese prossimo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ma su GranTurismo cosa si può fare? Ad esempio carriera allla Formula Uno per dire?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2014)

Non scherziamo. Vai in un parcheggio e impara lì, che son 'ste robe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ma andare a fare qualche guida dal vivo no?


----------

